# 10 Coolest Ice Hotels



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2013)

Some cool places to stay...http://blog.insureandaway.co.uk/10-coolest-ice-hotels-on-earth/


----------



## VaughnThomas (Jun 8, 2013)

I love the snow and ice - all those places look so beautiful!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Some cool places to stay...http://blog.insureandaway.co.uk/10-coolest-ice-hotels-on-earth/



Most amazing!!  Didn't know such things existed.


----------



## Steve (Jun 17, 2013)

No. 5 ...
I come from Quebec City and that is where I grew up and went to school.. 
Yes, I remember the Ice Castle as well as many other ice buildings.. Truly an experience that I can't put into words.. 
Just because you are in an ice building, it isn't cold which is weird and the ice doesn't melt because of the heat..

By the way, I don't know what the prices are today, but in its day, it was very pricey..
Worth every penny as it is an experience you will NEVER forget..


----------



## That Guy (Jun 17, 2013)

I do believe "COOL" is the operative word here...


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2013)

Where are these places at again???  :cold:


----------



## That Guy (Jul 2, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Where are these places at again???  :cold:



Some place very, very cold...


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Some place very, very cold...



Well, that's very, very foreign to me _right now_.


----------

